# we need some knowledgeable wheel tech



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

need some help with wheels for the 240. what is offset measure in? mm? cm? how far can the wheel be pushed out before rubbing on the fender or rolling it? what is a good size whith( sorry brain lapse can't remember how to spell)

whats peoples wheel setups here?

anyone got kosei k-1 wheels?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

racin-type said:


> *what is offset measure in? mm? cm?*


offsets are measured in mm..since 10mm = 1cm, it's basically the same..i never heard of it being measured in cm


> *how far can the wheel be pushed out before rubbing on the fender or rolling it?*


that depends on the width/offset of the wheel.. i would recommend 17/18x7.5 with +22 offset for the front and 17/18x8.5 with +40 offset. if u want bigger wheels or a bigger offset, get spacers


> *what is a good size whith( sorry brain lapse can't remember how to spell)*


7.5 in the front, 8.5 in the back


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Stock offsets are 38. Ive seen a 40 offset on a 9 inch 17 on the rear and 30 on a 8 inch 17 on front.
Also depends on what series you have. s14 have stupidly large wheel tubs and can fit massive wheel and tyre combinations. S13 is a little harder.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

so a stock 240 wheel is 15x6 +38 offset?? how come i see alot of lower offset in the front than in the back? shouldn't they get pushed out equally or is there just more room in the front fenders?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the front fenders are bigger but the front wheels turn 
yes all 4 stock rims have the same offset. When you start having different sized rims and tyre widths on front to back then you need to change offsets.


----------

